
C++-17 port of the 616-point version of Zork - tobis87
https://github.com/jclaar/zork
======
tobis87
Background on Mainframe Zork
[http://www.deblauweschicht.nl/retrogaming/mainframezork.html](http://www.deblauweschicht.nl/retrogaming/mainframezork.html)

